# what a smart puppy!



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess this is a bragging thread (?) 

I hung up some jingle (potty) bells for Noa on Sunday afternoon. Since I live in an apartment and have only one door that leads outdoors, I decided to hang them on a closet door beside the front/outside door. From the moment I first put them up, I jingled them and said "outside" or "go pee" every time I took Noa out (but not if I was leaving and she was staying in). On Monday afternoon I started putting her paw up to the bells to show her how to ring ring them herself, and by Monday night she was using them to ask me to take her out. Actually she only rang them once, so I wasn't sure if she really got it - i took her out and she didn't pee - but tonight (24 hours later) she needed to pee and rung the bells. eace: I'm seriously impressed ~ i know these are smart dogs, but that was literally 2 days of training! Way to go Noa!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Revi, That sounds great! I always wanted to get Beamer using the bells to go out, but never ot around to it. I know his "I have to go look' so its all good! lol

Ryan


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow - that is very impressive!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Smart Noa! We love them too!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Good job Noa!! :whoo: 
We've had the training bells up for Miley since we brought her home in March, and everytime I took her out I rang them. For awhile, she'd only ring them if she _wanted_ to go outside because DH or one of the kids were out there. Now she is FINALLY using them when she has to go poddy. I noticed the other day she rang them, and I didn't get right over there because I was in the middle of cooking dinner. Well, she went over and used her poddy pad when I didn't respond. We haven't had to clean up a mess on the floor for quite some time. She may get to graduate to being allowed on the living room carpet. =) I think we will leave the poddy pad in the corner for those times she can't get outside. I much rather clean that up than the floor!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Horray for Noa! Revi that's awesome! 
What a smart little girl you have!:whoo:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is awesome. You will find this breed is very trainable. Noa will have you doing whatever she wants in not time. :whoo:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I have found this breed to be too smart for their own good! I can't believe what Miley figures out. Now if we can just steer her in the right direction....


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

They are smart, aren't they. MacGyver rings the bells just to get attention now. We had to take them down because it was driving us crazy. I think someone on the forum referred to this as OBRD (obsessive bell-ringing disorder, or something like that).


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

boo2352 said:


> They are smart, aren't they. MacGyver rings the bells just to get attention now. We had to take them down because it was driving us crazy. I think someone on the forum referred to this as OBRD (obsessive bell-ringing disorder, or something like that).


Miley will do that too. She'll ring her bells, and then flip over onto her back, as if to beg for a belly rub. Then you know she is just wanting attention. They're just so cute...how can your resist that little warm puppy belly?!?


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Hurray Noa! What a clever girl!


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

well she decided not to use the bells for a couple of days, because "the look" was enough to get me to take her out. but then i had a friend over, and her attempts at asking to go out were misinterpreted as playfulness/attention-seeking. finally she gave up on us and went over to the door to ring the bell. success! of course i was proud of my little girl, but it was even cooler to see how highly impressed my friend was :biggrin1:


----------

